# Favorite personality type



## TheTangySkitty (May 14, 2016)

Who are you guys' favorite personality types? My favorite is lazy!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

I like jocks because they're so upbeat and have so much enthusiasm :>


----------



## Tri-Cell (May 14, 2016)

Cranky they're always a laugh.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 14, 2016)

I picked Snooty but Lazy and Normal tie at a close second.


----------



## dudeabides (May 15, 2016)

I like the lazy ones the most, they seem to know it's just a game and they might as well take it easy.


----------



## kazaf (May 16, 2016)

My favourite is jock due to their enthusiasm and energy.  And I think they give out the most surprise/shock/outrageous reactions when you talk to them (not the normal question mark, smile, etc).

Lazy and normal come really close though. Lazy's are so cute with their no care in world attitude and normals for their full of care and concern.  lols.  ironic - i know.


----------



## BronzeElf (May 16, 2016)

_nornal._


----------



## Greggy (May 16, 2016)

Jock types are my favorite, because most of my favorite villager designs are jocks and I adore their enthusiasm so much. Jock villagers motivate me to get fit with all the peppy fitness talks my jock villagers have whenever they meet up with my character.


----------



## Invisible again (May 16, 2016)

Uchi 'cause I can relate to them so much more than everyone else. lol


----------



## N a t (May 16, 2016)

Lol normies and lazies may be my fave, funny how they're the majority fave too. :l


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

I love the lazy and peppy villagers but I voted for the lazies.


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 16, 2016)

I'm going to put peppy but lazy animals are a very close second! c:


----------



## dannbarbery (May 16, 2016)

I will definitely pick the lazy one! Usually they have this blank aura seems like they don't care at all. It just really hard to read them.


----------



## Trip (May 16, 2016)

I voted for cranky. Although they can be what their personality says they are, it's funny to listen to them and also fun to become good friends with them.


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 16, 2016)

I like smug the best. I play as a female character, and I love their more "flirty" and upbeat personalities.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 17, 2016)

I really like the Cranky personality type, mainly because of Tom, but I also like the Lazy personality.


----------



## AccfSally (May 17, 2016)

Mines is between Normal and Smug or Cranky.


----------



## Rabirin (May 19, 2016)

Peppy hands down. I feel like they always have something new to say, and there's never any dialogue that you haven't already heard because they're so unpredictable. I also like that they are always one of the most happiest villagers in town, and they never fail to make you laugh with their silly antics. I think a town is more exciting with a peppy around. Close second would have to be lazy as they are quite like me, and love to nap all day and they're just overall really friendly! which is nice to see.


----------



## focus (May 19, 2016)

its a tie between snooty, smug, and lazy. the rest just annoy the heck out of me


----------



## Fleshy (May 19, 2016)

Peppy or normal, but I picked normal. Jock villagers really annoy me,


----------



## Cudon (May 19, 2016)

I really like snooty and cranky villagers. Snooties have the best designs in the game, cuz their dumb make up is really charming and they're overall colorful and interesting. Their personality is pretty amusing too. As for crankies, their personality is p cool and they're a bit lovably silly.


----------



## Crash (May 19, 2016)

normals, i just wish they had more varied dialogue in NL. i wish that for all the personalities, tbh. a close second is lazies, they're so sweet <3​


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2016)

I had a look at a list of all my dreamies and i had realized i had an abundance of normal villagers! I dont why i love them so much , maybe it's because i love natural looking animals ? The ones that would look like that in real life? I wish the genders could swap personalities because i would LOVE some normal boys and lazy girls !!!


----------



## hydrophonic (May 22, 2016)

Smug bc i can relate to them the most. Also, cute horses. Colton, Ed, Julian.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 22, 2016)

The lazies are the best. They're me in an Animal Crossing character tbh. I love how they talk about food a lot (also me). Most of their designs are adorable except for some (looking at you Spork _ick_). For the female villagers, I would say normals are adorable. Most of them are super cute as well.


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

i love the uchi personalities best. unfortunately, none of my favorite villagers are uchis so yeah


----------



## kenna (May 22, 2016)

Lazy villagers. They're just sooo cute


----------



## Cadbberry (May 23, 2016)

Lazy, they act like I do, makes me feel at home


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

I love the normal so much <3 but I guess it's because of savannah jajaja


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

My favourite is the jock type. I love that they're always patrolling my town and their letters are hilarious. The only downside is that they kept calling me lady-bro. I'm not your bro, bro. Don't bro-zone me! *looking at you Buck*

Normal and Peppy types came close though. The normals love to read and are very cultured. They are the ones I can rely on when I have a bad day. The peppys are really cute because I find their self-obsessed dialogues charming. They light up my days~


----------



## Bjork (May 23, 2016)

Normal & Peppy. <3


----------



## N e s s (May 23, 2016)

Lazy, Snooty and Smug


----------



## Kurashiki (May 24, 2016)

I love normal villagers, but lazy is a close second


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2016)

It's really difficult to pick one. I picked Uchi because they have been growing on me a lot (Deirdre is definitely a top favourite villager and Muffy is growing on me very fast too), but Smug villagers are so friendly and have such calming voices, and Jock villagers are so upbeat and motivating to listen to.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

Peppy hands down. I feel like they always have something new to say, and there's never any dialogue that you haven't already heard because they're so unpredictable. I also like that they are always one of the most happiest villagers in town, and they never fail to make you laugh with their silly antics. I think a town is more exciting with a peppy around. Close second would have to be lazy as they are quite like me, and love to nap all day and they're just overall really friendly! which is nice to see.My favourite is the jock type. I love that they're always patrolling my town and their letters are hilarious. The only downside is that they kept calling me lady-bro. I'm not your bro, bro. Don't bro-zone me! *looking at you Buck*

Normal and Peppy types came close though. The normals love to read and are very cultured. They are the ones I can rely on when I have a bad day. The peppys are really cute because I find their self-obsessed dialogues charming. They light up my days~


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 2, 2016)

Cranky! They're so cold at first, but once they get to know you better, they're so sweet.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Peppy since all of them are pretty cute or cool. Second is normal and lazy.


----------



## stayanna (Jun 3, 2016)

Peppy people are the best!!!the are so energetic !!


----------



## treetops (Jun 3, 2016)

Uchi > Smug > Cranky > Jock > Lazy > Peppy > Snooty > Normal


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 3, 2016)

I picked normal, but lazy and peppy are pretty good too.


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 11, 2016)

who doesn't like the lazy villagers?? everyone can relate to them uvu


----------



## Laureline (Jun 11, 2016)

I really like smug villagers. I'm always trying to collect them to make a smug town.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2016)

Normal! There's so many cute Normal villagers and they're all so sweet!


----------



## skylucario (Jun 11, 2016)

Cranky > Jock > Uchi > Smug > Normal & Lazy > Snooty > Peppy


----------



## Mints (Jun 11, 2016)

i absolutely adore lazy villagers.


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 11, 2016)

Smug, purely for the PWP's


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2016)

Lazy villagers are my favs, they're so cute & silly. ^^


----------



## Xylia (Jun 11, 2016)

Normal and smug <3


----------



## GardenGnostic (Jun 11, 2016)

Smug!<3


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 11, 2016)

snooty, they're mature & absolutely lovely once you get to know them


----------



## Shax (Jun 11, 2016)

I love Uchi villagers, the big sister trope makes me melt.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

For females I like Peppy, for males I like Jock or Smug, because Jock is lacking votes I'll vote for Jock


----------



## korumi (Jun 14, 2016)

Uchi is my favorite. Most of my villagers are of that type.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 14, 2016)

My top 3 would be:

1. Lazy
2. Smug
3. Jock

The only one I really don't like is uchi, for some reasons.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

Snooty for girls, Smug for boys. As of right now, with Julian still moving in, I don't have a smug villager, so I picked Snooty by default.


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

I pick Lazy as my favorite. They remind me of myself.


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 16, 2016)

I really like the cranky villagers. They can be mean, but they're actually very soft hearted and I like their deep voices. Besides, they're cranky because they go to sleep at 4 AM and wake up at 10 AM. I can stay up with them and I won't be lonely


----------

